# Cut Too Short.



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I decided to start writing this, I'm home sick and had a random writing idea. Enjoy. 

-------

I ran my hands down my crisp new show jacket, the deep blue coloring went perfectly with all my tack. Placing my velvet helmet over my hair which I'd placed neatly into a hair net. I took one last look in the mirror, making sure my presentation was its normal, high standard. 

Picking up my crop, I walked down the barn isle. There stood my groom putting the final plait firmly into my horses mane. 

'I expected those plaits to be finished twenty minutes ago, have you even put the seco d coat of black-it on his hooves yet?' I demanded to my groom as I slid my hand down my horses neck, making sure he's coat was perfectly clean. 

'I'm sorry Miss Melina but your new horse doesn't like to stand as nicely as your old one did,' the young groom told me as she nervously spilled the container of black-it onto her shoes. 

'Daddy paid twice as much for this one! He's much better then my old one, at everything. His never knocked a rail in any jumping events or got less then a seven in dressage,' I told the groom, giving her a glare. How dare she disrespect such an excellent horse, who does she think she is?

-----

Finally, after twenty minutes my horse was ready. I must admit, the groom that daddy had paid did do quite a good job. I walked him down to the warm up ring - there were several other riders who I'd competed with before. I knew them well and the way they rode their rounds. Yeti hey haven't better me yet and this won't change today. 

I checked my girth one more time, no way was I trusting my safety in a grooms hands. I slid my Ariat boot into my stirrup and lightly bounced on. My rose stood quietly and waited for me to get prepared before we began our warm up. He warmed up nicely, all his jumps were neat and he did excellent flying lead changes. My trainer had come down to watch the end of it and even she had said he was jumping better then ever. 

----

I nodded to my friends with a smile as I entered the show ring. I thought that this was going to be like every other round I'd ridden, my horse would behave - like he was trained to do. He wouldn't make any mistakes and he'd jump clean. If only I'd known how wrong I was.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

My round started out clean. The first four jumps were practically perfect, my take off was neat and my landing was at the exact distance I needed. 

As I approached jump five, an incredibly loud bang went off. My horse, Sammy tensed and then just exploded. We flew into jump five and he raced frightened. I leant forwards as far as I could - but it wasn't enough. We fell backwards, fast. He thre his front legs around, staggering backwards as he tried to balance himself. It didn't work, I hit the ground first - he quickly followed. Landing solidly on top of me. I waited for the pain, but it never came. 

I began to panic, thankfully the horse as no longer on top of me. He'd rolled to the side, from the impact of the fall and was now standing. Several paramedics and vets hurried towards us. My vision began to blur, before everything went completely black. I hard distant voices, but they all seemed far away. 

'Kaitlin, Kaity! If you can hear me, I need you to do something for me - I need you to squeeze my hand,' I heard someone say, it was a voice I didn't recognize. I attempted to squeeze the hand - I couldn't.

-----

I had been over drinking lemonade with a group of other mothers, when I had gotten the call. That my daughter had taken a very bad fall, she'd never had a fall before. She'd always had reliable horses. I panicked. 

I'd quickly gotten up and rushed towards the ring she had been showing in, already - she was being put into the back of an ambulance and I was met by my husband and a paramedic who told us to follow them to the local hospital and that she was in good hands. The entire way to the hospital I was worried, my daughter had been hurt. The daughter who we'd spent the last sixteen years protecting.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

So sorry for the typos. My iPad decided to change what I was writing after I had posted. Even though, I'd fixed it already.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its good  Continue?


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Keep writing! Keep writing!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I like it!


----------

